# Connecting a Zune to my network



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have been trying to connect my Zune to my wireless network but without success. I've tried doing with the Zune desktop software, through the Zune itself. The Zune will find my network, but when it tries to connect I get the messege "Can't connect. Check password or try a different network. It will ask for my password, I put my password in yet I get the sme messege. I have the Linksys router, do I have to connect the Zune to the router first?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I've done it, but I quickly turned it off. It's SLOW and it drains the battery.

But make sure you have your network SSID and passkey (you DO have an encrypted network, right?), and it should work. It's actually a similar process to hooking up a new wireless laptop.

You'll be a lot happier using the USB cable, though.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I've done it, but I quickly turned it off. It's SLOW and it drains the battery.
> 
> But make sure you have your network SSID and passkey (you DO have an encrypted network, right?), and it should work. It's actually a similar process to hooking up a new wireless laptop.
> 
> You'll be a lot happier using the USB cable, though.


I finally figured out what I "wasn't doing" and that was saving my custom network settings in the Zune software. I was just entering the settings and clicking on connect.

And you are correct, it does drain the battery quickly.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with the battery thing. But my main computer is up stairs and I prefer to have my Zune near the door just before I leave, so I have a USB cable there just for power and I do the network sync and it works great. You can buy a cable that plugs into the wall with a USB port just for power, which is what I use. Before I take a big trip however I connect it directly to the mother ship for movies and stuff.


----------

